# The Mud Earthbag Building



## todd (Nov 17, 2016)

todd submitted a new file to the StP library:

The Mud Earthbag Building - a basic step by step description of how she built her earth bag shelter



> Earthbag construction is excellent in most climates. It can withstand flooding, earthquakes, extreme temperatures and damp. 23 page ebook with color pictures.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

